# Captiva - plantation bay club - help



## gjhardt (Nov 9, 2014)

Couple of questions about Plantation Bay Club - Going in December
1.  Is there a pool near these units?
2.  How far is the trolly 
3.  Will I have to pay fee to use the amenities?
4.  How much do golf carts cost for the week?

Thanks for any help anyone can offer.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 17, 2014)

Can't help you with this, but wanted to relate this:
A radio newscaster recently pronounced it Cap-ti-_VA_.
Say what? It's pronounced Cap-Tiva... that's how I say it.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------

